# Sterilizing backyard twigs/branches



## Ryan.M (Jun 4, 2011)

I was just curious which methods some of you use for sterilizing twigs, vines, or branches from your backyard before using in an enclosure (if you sterilize them at all).

The reason I ask is because I have a number of really large branches lying around (all of which had been store bought) that I've used previously for some snakes that I've kept, but they're far too thick for the ghost mantids I have coming shortly. I was thinking that I could collect some smaller sized vines or branches from my backyard instead of shopping around for them.

I've heard throwing them in the oven will do the job, but I'm just not sure at what temp and for how long.

Thanks


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 4, 2011)

Can I start by being picky? Yes? Good. Sterilizing means killing all microbial life such as bacteria. You do it by placing the object in an autoclave and treating it to the temperature, pressure and duration mandated by OSHA. But I think that you meant killing nasty bugs, of one sort or another. If you Google this , you'll find that most folks put it in the oven for from 10mins to one hour at between 150F-400F. In other words, no one has any real idea. One guy sprays his twigs with Top of Descent twice, five days apart, but I that you'd have to live in oz to get that.

I would suggest leaving it in the bath in a 10% solution of liquid bleach to water. OSHA likes that, too. But first be sure to get it out before yr sister uses the bathroom in the morning and second, remember that bleach, well, bleaches. The chlorine evaporates quite quickly, but a day in the sun* will do no harm and will let it dry out. If you don't like the whiteness staring back at you, you can give it a light wash (i.e. a coat of highly watered down paint) or two using acrylic paint, which is non toxic. Let us know how you make out.

*I am referring to Yuma sun, of course. YEMV


----------



## Ruaumoko (Jun 4, 2011)

Bake them, bleach them,do whatever you want that makes you feel safe.

I use twigs/sticks from my own garden as I know they are pesticide free,give them a rinse in boiling water and use them straight away. No Harm that I know of has ever come to my mantids because of my foilage  

Hope that helps


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh, man. Phil, you just made my brain explode.

I simply was NOT thinking about painting twigs. NOOOOOWWWWWWW I am. My major beef with all-stick enclosures is how BORING they are. That's right, all-stick lovers - I'm calling you "boring"!*

So now I'm thinking of doing a stick enclosure, with a bouquet of colors! Oooohhhh. Another project I don't have time for!  (I wonder if they'll prefer a certain hue?)

*Hope the sarcasm came through properly on that. Much love!


----------



## PhilinYuma (Jun 4, 2011)

Sporeworld said:


> Oh, man. Phil, you just made my brain explode.
> 
> I simply was NOT thinking about painting twigs. NOOOOOWWWWWWW I am. My major beef with all-stick enclosures is how BORING they are. That's right, all-stick lovers - I'm calling you "boring"!*
> 
> ...


May I say, Sporeworld in a spirit of benevolent forum collegiality, you'll get yours mate. :devil2:


----------



## Ryan.M (Jun 4, 2011)

Haha, Phil's posts always make me giggle.

Seems easy enough, thanks guys!


----------



## sporeworld (Jun 4, 2011)

BTW, I am tottaly serious. I've already taken steps to put Christmas lights in my enclosure. And way back when I made a post about Holiday Themed cages and some guy thought I was insulting him.  

(Wrings hands) Oh, they laughed. Called me CRA-zee. But I'll show them! I'll show them alllllll......!


----------



## Rick (Jun 5, 2011)

I don't. I just stick them in there. Actual sterilization of such an item would be difficult and it won't hurt anything in the first place so you don't need to worry about it.


----------



## Mex_Ghost (Jun 5, 2011)

what about mites, if you don´t sterilize branches, could you take mites to your enclosures and therefore may be to your feeding cultives?, I´m just asking cause I didn´t sterilize the few branches I ever took, and nothing happened, but may be I was lucky.


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Jun 5, 2011)

As stated above, simply bake for about a hour at 190 and your good to go.


----------

